# Warning!



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

_*FYI I Read Today on the Net The US has had the First Confirmed Case of Rabies Caused from Vampire Bats!*_

_*This Took me By Suprise I didn't know We had Vampire Bats in the States. *_

_*Just thought I would put this on here so You Guys Would be aware when in the Field! *_

_*This Cannot be a Good thing. Too Many Varmints and not enough hunters these days!*_


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I read the article on a couple different sites and didn't quite understand it. The man was bitten while in Mexico, not the US. (although he did come here and then die from the rabies).

So we don't actually have a confirmed case from the US.... not sure why they word the articles that way?

Either way, I am not a big fan of bats.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I hear ya Chris I had just as soon have a rattler thrown on me! The article I read didnt say anything about him being bit in Mexico or I just overlooked it. Either way if rabies gets out in the wild Now I think it will be Bad because of all the Critters and No Hunters.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's too close for me.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

If you guys hate being plagued by insects at night you should love bats! It would be 10 times worse than without them!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah I really like bats, in general.Just not the bitey kind.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah I like having them around the house, just not hanging off my neck!

My wife was telling me that one of my cats actually caught a bat a couple weeks ago. Thats bad to the bone to catch a live flying bat, but hopefully our little barn bats arent susceptible to rabies...


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

They are fantastic little chaps. I've got a bat recorder that picks up their echo location frequency and sends it to my laptop to record the wave sounds made by each different species.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> They are fantastic little chaps. I've got a bat recorder that picks up their echo location frequency and sends it to my laptop to record the wave sounds made by each different species.


Technology these days, i wonder if they have an app that can show me where to stop the truck for potential coyote hunting. That would save me some walking and potential heat stroke.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

singlesix said:


> Technology these days, i wonder if they have an app that can show me where to stop the truck for potential coyote hunting. That would save me some walking and potential heat stroke.


Its for monitoring species.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Its for monitoring species.


i kinda figured that, was joking about the apps, do you keep the data for anything?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Sorry. I'm a volunteer for a local forest of around a 1000 acres, I help monitor moths, butterflies, reptiles and mammals.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

singlesix said:


> Technology these days, i wonder if they have an app that can show me where to stop the truck for potential coyote hunting. That would save me some walking and potential heat stroke.


Aint that the truth!!


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Adder snakes, are they the only ones life threating in your area? How often do you see them?


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Just trying out my new sig, old one had a mispelling


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Adder's aren't around where I am and are struggling at the moment. Which is really bad as they do only good.


----------

